# Rear shock recommendations



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!









Pedders USA


Australia's #1 Suspension Specialists Now Available in the USA!




pedders.com





*Warranty and Returns – Pedders USA*

Probably out of warranty. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself here.


----------

